# Anyone from Melbourne or Sydney



## terrymcg

Hi guys,

Anyone on here from Melbourne or Sydney? In the market for a new motor, but have exhausted the bad examples in Perth so looking at the east. If anyone could have a quick look at a car for me would be much appreciated! Obviously will sort you out for your hassle!

Terry


----------



## nicholls

Hi Terry, im in Melbourne, not sure if I can help you out but what did you need doing?

Brendan.


----------



## terrymcg

Hi Mate,

Would just be grateful you could give this car a once over?

http://www.ezyauto.com.au/view.php/...hite_8_Speed_Sports_Automatic_Sedan/10542241/

Understand if its nowhere near where you live! Just looking out for dodgy re-sprays, screwed alloys and interior condition. From the pics on the site it looks like the front bumper may have been scuffed up in areas.


----------



## nicholls

Terry i'll be closer to the area on Wednesday, I mite be able to drop by and have a look at it for you. 

Not sure what you mean by the front bumper being scuffed up a bit? Had a look at the photo's and I cant see anything of concern or is it just me?


----------

